# ATI X600 + fglrx -> max 75fps

## nia-chan

Hallo,

ich versuch schon seit Tagen meine persoenliche Schallmauer von 75fps zu durchbrechen, bin aber nun an einem Punkt angekommen, bei dem ich net mehr vor oder zurueck weiss.

Fakten:

* Graka: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B62 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]

* aktueller Kernel: 2.6.22-gentoo-r5

* xorg: X Window System Version 1.3.0

* Treiber: ati-drivers-8.40.4

Ebenfalls versucht:

* Kernel 2.6.20

* Treiber: ati-drivers-8.39.4

Vorab Kurzueberblick:

Keine EE in Xorg.0.log und folgende WW:

```

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

```

Komplette Xorg.0.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 19 April 2007
> ...

 

Meine xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

   Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/afms/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/aquafont/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/fs-fonts/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ja-ipafonts/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/mikachan-font/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/monafont/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/mplus/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/mplus-outline-fonts/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sazanami/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

 Option "XkbVariant" "deadacute"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"   # IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "ChordMiddle"

    Option "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 30-75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Option "no_accel"                   "off"

    Option "no_dri"                     "off"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "0"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option  "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection

```

fglrx in dmesg:

```

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 928 MBytes.

[fglrx] USWC is disabled in module parameters

[fglrx] PAT is disabled!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.40.4 [Jul 31 2007] on minor 0

[fglrx] total      GART = 130023424

[fglrx] free       GART = 114032640

[fglrx] max single GART = 114032640

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 134086656

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 122548224

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 122548224

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 134217728

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 134217728

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 134217728

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

```

uuund die glxinfo:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X600 Series

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6747 (8.40.4)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_blend, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_element_array, 

    GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, 

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, 

    GL_ATI_vertex_streams, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

Im Moment bin ich wie gesagt ratlos. glxgears bringt permanent 75fps und weigert sich konsequent sich in Richtung drei Stellen vorm Komma zu bewegen.

Bei TCE ists uebrigends das gleiche Phaenomen. Die FPS Anzeige zappelt konstant zwischen 74 und 75fps rum und bei Second Life schlafen mir die Fuesse bei 5-15fps mehr als ein.

Ich hoff irgend jemand da draussen weiss nen Rat wie das Problem geloest werden kann.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruss

Liliane

----------

## firefly

also an sich sind 75 fps doch gut, denn mehr kann dein Monitor nicht  :Wink: 

Das du bei glxgears nur 75Fps hast, liegt daran das vsync aktiv ist.

----------

## nia-chan

hmm ok, von Hardware hab ich wenig bis keine Ahnung <.<°

Das heisst also, dass durch die Begrenzung VertRefresh beim Monitor automatisch die fps eingeschraenkt werden ja?

Wenn ich das auskommentier, faellt xorg auf um die 50Hz runter und die fps ebenfalls.

Wie kann ich denn vsync deaktivieren? Mit der Option Capabilities hab ich hier so kleine Problemchen. Wenn ich damit vsync deaktivier hab ich regelmaessig Ueberreste von opengl Anwendungen aufm Desktop kleben, die erst weggehn, wenn ich nen anderes Fenster drueberschieb und die fps bleiben trotzdem konstant bei 75.

Was mich im Prinzip am meisten stoert is Second Life, aber das scheint dann wohl an dem Spiel selbst zu liegen richtig?

Das Prob ist uebrigends bei der precompliled und bei der selbst gebauten Version.

Hab gedacht mein System hat hier irgendwo nen Knacks, weil ich bis jetzt von jedem, der es unter Linux spielt, ne fps von mindestens 15 bekam. Auch haben will... schmuu -.-°

Gruss Liliane

----------

## Max Steel

Bin mir auch nicht sicher aber vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    28.0 - 80.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

        Driver      "savage"

        VendorName  "All"

        BoardName   "All"

#       BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device  "Card0"

        Monitor "Monitor0"

        DefaultColorDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   1

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   4

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   8

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   15

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   16

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   24

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   32

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Damit bekomme ich 1280x1024 bei 60 Hz in X und 1024x768 mit 75Hz

Natürlich müüsstest du dfen Treiber anpassen.

Edith:

Noch ein Einfall:

Nutzt du die ati-drivers (closedsource) oder die freien xf86-video-ati?

Wenn du die freien verwendest versuchs mal mit den closedsource, standadmäßig sind sie besser als die freien.

----------

## nia-chan

Hallo Steel,

dank Dir fuer den Tip.

Wenn ich das richtig entziffer muesst ich im Moment auf 1024x768 bei 75Hz laufen. An sich recht ok fuer den Monitor, den ich im moment hab.

Das Problem mit den fps war aber schon bei bei meinem alten TFT vorhanden, wobei ich in der xorg.conf net wirklich viel geaendert hab, bis auf die maximale Aufloesung bei 24 Farbtiefe.

Ich benutz die closed source von ati, bei den opensource bekomm ich dri einfach nicht zum laufen.

Gruss Liliane

----------

## firefly

ich glaube hier herrscht etwas Verwirrung bezüglich vsync und "vertical refresh rate".

Vertical refresh rate (in Hz) gibt an wie oft pro Sekunde der Monitor das bild aktualisieren kann. Bei 75Hz wird dann das anzuzeigende bild 75 mal pro sekunde auf dem Monitor aktualisiert.

vsync: Wenn vsync im treiber aktiv ist, dann rendert die Grafikkarte nicht mehr bilder pro sekunde als die "vertical refresh rate" des Monitor angibt. Ohne aktiven vsync rendert die Grafikkarte soviele Bilder pro sekunde wie möglich unabhängig ob der Monitor diese alle, innerhalb der sekunde, anzeigen kann.

nia-chan: deine Konfiguration für den Monitor war vollkommen ok. Das SecondLife bei dir nur 5-15 fps hast liegt nicht an der Einstellung des Monitors, sondern eher am spiel selbst bzw. die Kombination Grafikhardware und Treiber. Wobei ich bei deiner Konfiguration hauptsächlich den treiber in verdacht habe, da der linux treiber von ati nicht gerade ein Performance wunder ist, im vergleich zum windows treiber.

Hat dein bekannter die selbe Hardware-Treiber kombination wie du? Wenn nein, dann kannst du das schlecht vergleichen.

----------

## der.gecko

also für ati user empfiehlt sich folgende faq (englisch)

hier der direkte link zu nia-chans problem:

Question 4.11

ich hoffe du verstehst englisch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## der.gecko

ach ja, deine grafikkarte ist nicht gerade ein leistungswunder, aber mit ein paar änderungen an den spieleinstellungen solltest du es bei 1024x768 einigermassen flüssig spielen können (30 -50 fps).

wieviel ram has du denn in deinem computer?

----------

## nia-chan

Hallo,

schon mal Danke an euch beiden ^^

@firefly

Jab das mit dem vsync und der Vertical Refresh Rate ist mir aufgefallen, als ich vorhin mit rumgespielt hab. Du hattest ja gesagt, dass es an der Begrenzung des Monitors liegt, was mich dann doch etwas verwirrt hat.

Aber Du hast schon recht, wirklich vergleichen kann ichs nicht, weil ich bis jetzt noch keinen mit einer X600 gefunden hab.

@der.gecko

eh jab ich weiss, dass sie nicht die beste graka ist <.<°

Dein Link war mir aber schon bekannt und ich glaub hier liegt mein eigentliches Problem, nur hab ich im Moment keine Ahnung, obs am Treiber liegt oder an der Hardware.

Hab in paar Posts obendrüber schon erwähnt, dass opengl mit der Option Capabilities mit vsync off regelmaessig den Inhalt der geschlossenen Fenster auf dem Desktop hinterlaesst und die fps immernoch bei 75 haengt.

Ein aehnliches Problem hatte ich letzte Woche bei einer Freundin mit der X1300 und dem aktuellen fglrx Treiber 8.40.4. Der Treiber hat sich konsequent geweigert ueber 150fps zu gehn. Erst nach einem downgrade auf den 8.39.4 hat das mit dem vsync funktioniert und SL wurde relativ spielbar. Der 8.39.4 funktioniert bei mir aber genausowenig wie der 8.40.4, wobei ihr System aber auch nen Kubuntu ist.

Mein System:

model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+

stepping	: 2

cpu MHz		: 2472.195

cache size	: 512 KB

MemTotal:      1034632 kB

Und jetzt das grosse Raetselraten...

Was kann ich denn wo einstellen, damit die fps bei SL wenisgtens ueber 10 bleibt?

Hab von Spielen net wirklich die Ahnung und einfach alle Renderingsachen ausstellen... najaa dann kann ich gleich in irc bleiben zum chatten <.<°

Gruss Liliane

----------

## der.gecko

ok, also zuerst mal zu deiner hardware... die ist soweit in ordnung, vor allem reicht 1gb ram noch aus um die meisten spiele zu spielen...

dass der ati treiber die einstellungen in der xorg.conf ingoriert ist dagegen nicht normal, das problem hab ich selbst nicht (x850xt)

ich selbst spiele kein sl, aber am meisten performance erhältst du, wenn du antialiasing abschaltest. anisotropische filterung solltest du auf 4- 8x lassen können, ansonsten den texturfilter auf triliner stellen, daneben gibt es sicher noch mehr einstellungen, die die performance beeinflussen... wenn möglich mach doch screenshots von den einstellungen, dann kann ich dir genauere empfehlungen geben.

----------

## nia-chan

.Hallo,

mich wunderts auch ein bischen, dass die Treiber so rumzicken. Vor nem halben Jahr hatte ich immer zwischen 700 und 1000fps.

Hab Dir hier mal 3 Screenshots von den Einstellungen bei SL hochgeladen. Ich hoff Du kannst damit was anfangen ^^

Bild 1 Bild 2 Bild 3

Gruss Liliane

[edit]:

uhm... mir ist grade was aufgefallen.

Kann das vielleicht auch damit zusammenhaengen, dass ich den xorg-server 1.3.0.0 nutz? Der ist derzeit noch masked via ~x86. Letzte stabile Version ist 1.2.0-r3.

Werd erst mal ein Downgrade von xorg testen, vielleicht will der fglrx nicht mit dem neuen zusammenarbeiten.

[edit 2]:.

Downgrade von xorg hat mit den Treibern 8.39.4 und 8.40.4 nix gebracht.

Mit ist aber aufgefallen, dass mesa nette 500fps schafft, was mich im Moment noch mehr verwirrt.

----------

## der.gecko

also, die einstellungen des ersten und des dritten screenshots würde erstmal so lassen .

beim zweiten würde ich folgendes probieren:

- baum maschendetail auf 1/3 oder 1/4 stellen (eher geringer qualitätsverlust und deutlich mehr performance)

- mal probieren ob das deaktivieren des bumpmappings etwas bringt (sofern der qualitätsverlust nicht allzuhoch ist!)

ansonsten sind die gebotenen einstellungen nicht gerade üppig^^

was mit noch inj den sinn gekommen ist... wie spielst du eigentlich sl? nativ in linux? emuliert in wine? so wie ich das verstanden hab steckt die linuxversion nocht in den kinderschuhen, also ist da noch nicht viel leistung zu erwarten.

----------

## nia-chan

hmm...

also ne Veraenderung in dem Baum Maschenstrucktur Teil bringt aboult keine Veraenderung bei der fps. Das scheint wohl eine Schoenwetter Einstellung zu sein, um den Usern das Gefuehl zu geben was einstellen zu koennen.

Mit dem Bumpmapping ist genau das Selbe.

Meine momentane fps in SL liegt bei 5-11fps, meistens 7-9fps.

Ich spiel SL native mit dem Linux Client und der laeuft soweit auch recht gut. Man muss halt nur bischen bei den Funktionen einstecken, was aber irgendwie net wirklich tragisch ist.

Was mich halt wurmt iss, dass jeder der mir uebern Weg laeuft ueber die 15fps kommt und nur meine Wenigkeit mit nem recht nervigen Daumenkino vorlieb nehmen muss -.-°

Dass ich SL im window mode laufen hab kann der Fehler auch net sein, im Fullscreen haeng ich bei der gleichen fps rum.

Gruss Liliane

----------

## der.gecko

viel fällt mir dazu leider nicht mehr ein... ich würde notfalls mal den windows client in wine ausprobieren, zuindest bis die linux-version fertig ist.

----------

## nia-chan

hmm...

du denkst also, dass das nicht mit dem problem der 75fps huerde zusammenhaengt, richtig?

Brauch mir also da auch weiter keine Gedanken zu machen, wenn ich 'nur' bei 75 rumhaeng, wobei andere dann auf ueber 700 mit der X600 kommen, ne?

Verwirrt mich naemlich schon nen bischen, was da los sein koennte. Bin mir 100% sicher, dass ich mal auf ueber 700 kam und an der xorg.conf hab ich wenig bis garnichts veraendert.

Gruss Liliane

----------

## der.gecko

das habe ich nicht gesagt^^

vsync kostet tatsächlich ein wenig performance, in etwa 1-5 fps.

einen tipp habe ich aber noch... zuerst machst du aber ein backup deiner xorg.conf

und zwar könntest du die einstellungen des fglrxconfig befehls durchforsten, ob es da noch eine funktion für vsync oder ähnliches gibt. ich habe im moment leider kein gentoo zur hand, sonst hätte ich schon nachgeschaut^^

----------

## nia-chan

uhm... tummtaemliche Frage... iss fglrxconfig bei den ati-drivers dabei? Hab da naemlich nix bis garnix, was nach fglrxconfig riecht.

Die drei sind die einzigen fglrxtools auf meinem PC:

fgl_fglxgears 

fglrx_xgamma

fglrxinfo

Gruss Liliane

----------

## der.gecko

oh, sry, ich meinte aticonfig... wie blöd von mir  :Embarassed: 

----------

## nia-chan

hmm ok... letzer Stand fuer heut... hab keinen Nerv mehr ^^°

Also mit Abstellen von vsync ueber Capabilities bingt zwar glxgears die gleichen 75fps, in SL selbst hab ich aber tatsaechich die 1-5fps mehr. Ist nurnoch selten, dass sie mal unter 7 faellt und zeitweise sogar passable 20 liefert.

Der unschoene Nebeneffekt iss halt, dass ich viele opengl Inhalte danach von meinem Desktop abkratzen darf <.<°

Naja mal sehn, was der morgige Tag bringt, vielleicht hab ich auch nur irgendwas uebersehn.

Auf jeden Fall schon mal nen grosses Danke fuer die Hilfe ^^

Gruss Liliane

----------

